# Well, I Guess We Outbackers Are Invisible, A Car Hit Us On Rt 95 Today



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We went camping at Seashores campground in NJ this weekend, great campground by the way. On our way home we were getting near the 896 toll on 95 south and I saw a car getting really close to us, I said to dh, he is going to hit us,, a few seconds later I see him bounce off the side of the outback,, I tell my dh and he say,, no he didnt, Ididnt feel anything, I am frantic, I tell him, YES he did, I saw it, dh still thinks I am seeing things. We cant pull over right now as there is some construction and there are barrels on the side of the road so we cant pull over, so up the road is the toll plaza so we decide to pull over there hoping the car that "hit" us would too, I am looking back and there is an exit before the toll and sure enough the little #$$% head gets off the exit. I am so mad, we pull over and sure enough there is a car mirror sticking out of the side of the outback. We now have a nice gash in the side of our not yet a year old camper. I am so mad. Now I got to call the insurance co. tomorrow and see what we need to do to get it fixed and how much we are going to have to pay out.. How the heck do you not see a 28 foot big while camper/??? idiots. We had a great weekend thought before this, I guess it could of been much worse..


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Contact the State police and see if they can get the license plate off the car from the TOLL camera he went through prior to the one that he turned off before ...

In TEXAS its called Felony Hit and Run if you leave an accident scene -- -- but contact the Police -- file a report -- describe the car - and they will go through the Toll footage and catch the guy...(I am assuming that you guys were on the TOLL road already..)

Of course he will report his car stolen becuase he was probably DUI -- but thats OK - at least your insurance won't go up and his will cover it...

Once they find the guy drop me a note -- i will tell you how to sue the dog %^$% out of him for leaving the scene...


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

They should know by the mirror too. during the toll video, whose mirror is missing. I would definitely file a police report. Do you remember anything about the car......

We are truly sorry that happened.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Once they find the guy drop me a note -- i will tell you how to sue the dog %^$% out of him for leaving the scene...


...nice to have you on our side.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh Brenda! I'm so sorry to hear that!!

People (idiots) like that just make me fume....what a low life chicken $h!t jerk to run like he did!

From your description, it doesn't sound like you were at the toll plaza yet. Did he actually exit before the cameras took his mug shot??

Maybe someone else saw what happened and got a plate number?? It's a shot in the dark, but you can always check Craig's list or place an add there to see if anyone responds









Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Wow, I hope you find the guy. What nerve to leave your mirror behind and run.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow I would be so pissed. Hope you can get the police to catch the peson and then stick it to them.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

unbelieveable.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

He got off the exit before going thru the toll, so I wont be able to get a pic. I called the state police and we have to go to DE to file a report. They wont take it over the phone. I am going to call my insurance this morning to see what we got to do..


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

brenda,

Good luck. I'm sorry some fool did that to you.

Just remember, what goes around comes around.

Hope you get your repairs taken care of with no hassle.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow!! Brenda, I'm sorry to hear that!!!!! I can only imagine the emotional stretch YOU went thru through that process! (I presume DH believes you now???)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brenda,

OUCH!!! That had to hurt! I don't suppose you got any kind of description of the car.
At least it was a minor 'fender bender', and no one was hurt. Hang in there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That is horrible.... what is with people these days







! I would no sooner run into someone and leave as I would run over my own foot!

Kind of a funny (sorta) story to go with this!.... a couple years ago when I was still driving a manual transmission (that all stopped after I shattered my ankle) my car popped out of gear in a parking lot and smashed into a car - well, the car was a government vehicle and since there is a Marine / Army recruiting station right there I figured it belonged to them, but low and behold, they are not open on Sundays. So I left a note on the car and left a message on their answering machine. I got a phone call from them Monday morning and they guy almost laughed at me when I told him the story.... here I am totally worried about making sure I did the right thing, and he is laughing. He then proceeds to tell me that those vehicles get hit ALL THE TIME in that parking lot.... once so bad that the car was totaled and I am the first and only person to be honest about it! I told him I would much rather be honest about it then have the police show up on my door step and haul me off to jail!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Brenda, how awful.







I am so sorry to hear this. Hope they find that guy & he pays the price for his negligent behavior.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I guess it's true -- *ITEMS IN MIRROR ARE CLOSER THAN THEY APPEAR*.









Sorry to hear about your mishap. It's too bad you have to go through all the trouble now to fix your Outback. I hope they catch the guy (or girl) that did this.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Brenda,
Look very closely at that mirror for a bar code label. If present it maybe usable for identifying the VIN > License> Owner of the car/vehicle. Newer vehicles have bar code labels stuck all over them on many parts to help law enforcement track stolen cars/parts - just an idea and may or may not help

Very sorry that the riff raff thrust themself into your life. Good luck on repairs both mental and physical.

Map Guy


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I will ask dh to look at the mirror tomorrow. I talked to the ins. people today and we have to pay a 500 deductible, I am so pissed right now, I wished I just stayed home, that is like throwing 500 bucks out the window . I hope whoever this person is gets double the bad karma.


----------

